# Dutch pronouns



## Stéphane89

Hello, I have great difficulties to remember the Dutch pronouns and their meanings. Could anyone give me the translation of the missing pronouns and correct my mistakes please?

I = Ik
You = Je/Jij / (U)
He/She/It = Hij/Ze, Zij/Het, 't
We = We/Wij
You = Jullie / (U)
They = Ze, Zij

My = Mijn
Your = Je/Jou/Jouw / (Uw)
His/Her/Its = Zijn/Haar/ *???*
Our = Ons/Onze
Your = Je/Jou/Jouw / (Uw)
Their = Hun

Me = Me
You = Je/Jij / (Uw)
Him/Her/Its = *???*
Us = We/Wij
You = Je/Jij (Uw)
Them = *???*

Mine = *???*
Yours = *???*
His/Hers/Its = *???*
Ours = *???*
Yours = *???*
Theirs = *???*


----------



## optimistique

StefKE said:


> Hello, I have great difficulties to remember the Dutch pronouns and their meanings. Could anyone give me the translation of the missing pronouns and correct my mistakes please?


Hoi! Alsjeblieft! I have put in bold where I corrected or added something. Do you understand the concept of stressed and unstressed pronouns? 

Also note that '_ons'_ (notre) works like an adjective (compare notre=ons, nos=onze), where 'ons' gets an 'e' (thus becomes 'onze') when an adjective in that position would get the -e too.

I = Ik
You = Je/Jij / (U)
He/She/It = Hij/Ze, Zij/Het, 't
We = We/Wij
You = Jullie / (U)
They = Ze, Zij

My = Mijn
Your = Je/*Jouw* / (Uw)
His/Her/Its = Zijn/Haar/ *Zijn*
Our = Ons/Onze
Your = *Jullie* / (Uw)
Their = Hun

Me = Me, *Mij*
You = Je/*Jou */ (*U*)
Him/Her/*It* = *Hem/Haar/Het*
Us = *Ons*
You = *Jullie* (*U*)
Them = *Hun/Hen, Ze*

Mine = *van mij, de mijne/die van mij/het mijne/dat van mij*
Yours = *van jou, de jouwe/die van jou/het jouwe/dat van jou
*His/ = *van hem, de zijne(archaic)/die van hem/het zijne (archaic)/dat van hem*
Hers = *van haar, de hare(archaic)/die van haar/het hare(archaic)/dat van haar*
/(Its) = *(ervan?) *_I don't think this form really exists_
Ours = *van ons, de onze/die van ons/het onze/dat van ons*
Yours = *van jullie, die van jullie/dat van jullie*
Theirs = *van hun/ van hen, die van hen/die van hun/dat van hen/dat van hun
*


----------



## Stéphane89

Thank you very much!!! Yes, I understand the concept between stressed and unstressed pronouns. I have still two question: What is the difference between *Hun *and *Hen* when they mean Them?

And I read somewhere that Mine could also be translated by *Het mijne* and so forth. Is that true and if it is, what's the difference between *van mij* and *het mijne*?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

How about 			 *m'n* and 	 *z'n*? 				 I see *'t* is on the list, but what are the differences they have?


----------



## Stéphane89

Yes they are contraction but I forgot to put them all.


----------



## optimistique

StefKE said:


> Thank you very much!!! Yes, I understand the concept between stressed and unstressed pronouns. I have still two question: What is the difference between *Hun *and *Hen* when they mean Them?
> 
> And I read somewhere that Mine could also be translated by *Het mijne* and so forth. Is that true and if it is, what's the difference between *van mij* and *het mijne*?
> 
> Thanks!!!



There's no difference between '*hun' *and *hen*. You can use them as you like. The grammar books say that '*hun' *is the dative form and *hen* the accusative (and for after prepositions), but that's made up. In spoken Dutch you practically only hear '*hun*'. 

In addition to that, you have the unstressed *ze*, meaning 'them', I had forgotten it. In spoken language 'ze' is even more common than 'hun', because 'hun' is the stressed variant of 'ze'.

*Van mij* means *à moi *and *het mijne* = *le mien* (celui/celle qui est à moi).
You're right that 'mine', 'yours' etc. have another meaning. I'll add everything forgotten in my first post.


----------



## optimistique

Chazzwozzer said:


> How about              *m'n* and      *z'n*?                  I see *'t* is on the list, but what are the differences they have?


You are right. In fact, the unstressed (spoken) variant of '*ik*' is *'k*, and that of *haar *is *'r *or *d'r*. The thing is, not every abbreviated form is that much accepted in written language. So you write 'je' instead of 'jij', because that's what you say, but still we write 'ik' when we say 'k etc. 
_'t_ is slightly more accepted, but _d'r_ not at all. It's just writing etiquette.


----------



## Stéphane89

Ok! Thank so so much Optimistique!!! =D =)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

optimistique said:


> You are right. In fact, the unstressed (spoken) variant of '*ik*' is *'k*, and that of *haar *is *'r *or *d'r*. The thing is, not every abbreviated form is that much accepted in written language. So you write 'je' instead of 'jij', because that's what you say, but still we write 'ik' when we say 'k etc.
> _'t_ is slightly more accepted, but _d'r_ not at all. It's just writing etiquette.



Good to know. Thank you.


----------

